# Eliminating splinters on a wood deck



## beezlebub03 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi, 
I've got a wood deck - not sure what kind, but it's real wood - that is giving my little kids no end of splinters when they walk on it. The deck also looks pretty weather beaten and has moss growing in the cracks so it looks in need of a pressure washing. Otherwise, great shape structurally with no cracks in the wood. 

What do folks recommend that I do to (a) mitigate the splinter problem, (b) make the deck look better and (c) all of the above *without* making the deck a slippery mess during our frequent rains?


----------



## arearugs (Jun 18, 2008)

I am having the same problems and wondering what the best solution is as well. I was thinking of removing the stain and then sanding it, but not sure if that is the best or easiest route to take.


----------



## arearugs (Jun 18, 2008)

PS: just found this link that might help:
http://www.bobvila.com/BBS/splinters-Deck_and_Patio-1-F66.html


----------

